# Agile Lock Screen - CM7



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anybody tried this yet? I can't seem to get it to work on mine thought someone else would have better luck. Let me know if you do. 
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.nanoha.SenseScreen


----------



## AndroidStu (Jul 24, 2011)

Downloading it now. Will let you know if it works for me.


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

It unlocked fine but FC when I tried to use one of the icons on the lock screen.

It also would not relock after initial use.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

"barcodelinux said:


> It unlocked fine but FC when I tried to use one of the icons on the lock screen.
> 
> It also would not relock after initial use.


Yeah, my phone wouldn't wake up at all once I engaged it. I thought it shut down I had to dock it then out woke back up.


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

I never cared for "market" lockscreens, they just seem too sluggish and it detracts from whatever they're trying to bring in terms of functionality.

sent from my bolt


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

lambda said:


> I never cared for "market" lockscreens, they just seem too sluggish and it detracts from whatever they're trying to bring in terms of functionality.
> 
> sent from my bolt


Widgetlocker is the only one that I feel is worth it, good customization ability, which they could update it to use the Sense 3.0 lockscreen also.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I used Widget Locker a long time ago but stopped due the lag. I picked it up the other day again for the first time in many months and I'm enjoying it a lot. It's much faster than it used to be.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

